# Is String Cell battery technology the future for EVs?



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Tanktwo’s system replaces a vehicle’s battery pack with a container filled with several thousand “small and intelligent string cells” ... More >


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Betteridge's law of headlines (or should that be Betteridge's law of clickbait here)


----------

